# Oh boy!!!!!!!



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

ENOUGHT SAID:fryingpan:
"NEW TEE SHIRT"
View attachment 1230


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...bet that went over well with your wife lol.

I always enjoy a good play on words. Thanks.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Its a good thing I'm SINGLEatriot:and Old*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahh so that is why you are single now .... ha ha...so the shirt is actually true lol

I would not trade mine up for nothin.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> I would not trade mine up for nothin.


Me either.. they would have to give me something in exchange!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I will withhold any comment that that could get me any more time in the doghouse !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

That's OK GUYS I couldn't have wore that shirt early'er in my life either:fryingpan.S. its my Buddy's shirt:runforhills:


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well let me know when you get married again. I will be sure to forward this back to ya...


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Heck My wife tried to buy me one similar to it she thought it was funny as heck!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*You HAVE a great and SPECIAL LADY!! CONGRADS:smile2:*


----------

